# SizeOn Maximum Performance Thoughts?



## bftme21 (Aug 11, 2010)

For those who took it what are your thoughts on it?  I'm about to start a bulk soon and I was planning on purchasing it.


----------



## motive (Aug 11, 2010)

ive heard good things... plus its a gaspari product so i trust it


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2010)

It should give your colon a good workout.


----------



## bftme21 (Aug 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> It should give your colon a good workout.



explain please.


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2010)

bftme21 said:


> explain please.



Will you actually take my advice?


----------



## bftme21 (Aug 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Will you actually take my advice?



If you tell me why you said what you said then I'll consider it .


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2010)

bftme21 said:


> If you tell me why you said what you said then I'll consider it .



Its a waste of cash like 99% of most supplements.  Just buy protein, creatine mono and some vitamins and youre g2g.  As long as you have your diet in check you need nothing else.  Also, stop browsing the supplement forum because its a waste of time.


----------



## nni (Aug 11, 2010)

its a good product, and had a study done on it. if you can get a good price, go for it.


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2010)

nni said:


> its a good product, and had a study done on it. if you can get a good price, go for it.



Other than cost will the end result be different. No.


----------



## nni (Aug 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Other than cost will the end result be different. No.



what are you comparing it to?


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Other than cost will the end result be different. No.



Yes it will, because Size-On has *PROTEIN SYNTHESIS ACCELERATION MATRIX* and this will make all the difference


----------



## nni (Aug 11, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Yes it will, because Size-On has *PROTEIN SYNTHESIS ACCELERATION MATRIX* and this will make all the difference



both whey hydro and bcaa's have been clinically proven during the intra workout window. of all the crap to bash, this is a pretty solid formula.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 11, 2010)

nni said:


> both whey hydro and bcaa's have been clinically proven during the intra workout window. of all the crap to bash, this is a pretty solid formula.



So you honestly believe that this will have a noticeable effect on muscle gains?


----------



## nni (Aug 11, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> So you honestly believe that this will have a noticeable effect on muscle gains?



Nine Weeks of Supplementation With A Multi-Nutrient Augments Changes in Body Composition, Strength, and Muscle Performance in Resistance Trained Men.

Jennifer Hofheins, MS, RD, LD, Robert Lemieux, MS, and Steven Schmitz, MD, MPH.

The Center for Applied Health Science Research, Division of Sports Nutrition and Exercise Science, Fairlawn, OH 44333, USA

from 2010 International Society of Sports Nutrition Conference and Expo
Clearwater Beach, FL, USA. 23-24 June 2010

Objective: The purpose of this study was to compare the effects of supplementation with SizeOn Maximum PerformanceTM (SOmaxP) versus a comparator product (CP) containing an equal amount of creatine (4g) carbohydrate (39g maltodextrin) and protein (7g whey protein hydrolysate) on muscular strength, muscular endurance, and body composition during nine weeks of intense resistance training. Methods: Using a prospective, randomized, double-blind design, 20 healthy men (mean ± SD age, height, weight, % body fat: 22.9 ± 2.6 y, 178.4 ± 5.7 cm, 80.5 ± 6.6 kg, 16.6 ± 4.0 %) were matched for age, body weight, resistance training history, bench press strength, bench press endurance, and percent body fat and then randomly assigned via the ABBA procedure to ingest 1⁄2 scoop (dissolved in 15 oz water) of SOmaxP or CP prior to, and another 1⁄2 scoop (dissolved in 15 oz water) during resistance exercise. Body composition (DEXA), muscular performance (1-RM bench press and repetitions to failure [RTF: 3 sets x baseline body weight, 60-sec rest between sets]), and clinical blood chemistries were measured at baseline and after nine weeks of supplementation and training. Subjects were required to maintain their normal dietary habits and follow a specific, progressive overload resistance training program (4-d/wk, upper body/lower body split) during the study. An intent-to-treat approach was used and data were analyzed via ANCOVA using baseline values as the covariate. Statistical significance was set a priori at p≤0.05. Results: When adjusted for initial differences, significant between group post-test means were noted in: 1-RM bench press (SOmaxP: 133.3 ± 1.3 kg [19.8% increase] vs. CP: 128.5 ± 1.3 kg [15.3% increase]; p<0.019); lean mass (SOmaxP: 64.1 ± 0.4 kg [2.4% increase] vs. 62.8 ± 0.4 kg [0.27% increase], p<0.049); RTF (SOmaxP: 33.3 ± 1.1 reps [44.8% increase] vs. 27.8 ± 1.1 reps [20.9% increase], p<0.004); and fat mass (SOmaxP: 12.06 ± 0.53 kg [9.8% decrease] vs. 13.90 ± 0.53 kg [4.1% increase], p<0.024). No statistically significant differences in systemic hemodynamics (heart rate, systolic and diastolic blood pressures) or clinical blood chemistries (glucose, BUN-to-creatinine ratio, sodium, potassium, serum protein, albumin-to-globulin ratio, bilirubin, alkaline phosphatase, alanine aminotransferase, aspartate aminotransferase, total cholesterol, HDL-cholesterol, triacylglycerol, LDL- cholesterol, CBC) were noted.

Conclusions: These preliminary data indicate that compared to CP, SOmaxP administration augments gains in lean mass, bench press strength, and muscular performance during nine weeks of intense resistance training. Ongoing studies are attempting to confirm these results and clarify the molecular mechanisms by which SOmaxP exerts the observed salutary effects.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 11, 2010)

I see, so in 9 weeks these "healthy men" on average increased their 1rm on bench by 17.6% this screams untrained to me. Untrained subjects are going to repond to almost anything, with or without supplements. People could have lied about there previous level of training. Shouldn't lifestyle outside of the study been taken into account as well? Who funded this study? The people who funded the study are the ones who decide if they publish the study, correct? So couldn't they have had many studies untill one comes back favorable? I have no reason to believe this study isn't anything more than supplement hype. Have you ever taken this product personally? If you haven't then why not? I mean if you believe these results, you'd have to be nuts not to take it right?


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 11, 2010)

seriously...
do you really need to be taking any supps like this one?
crap...just like 90% of all supps.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 12, 2010)

like the one guy said creatine mono. in bulk for like 15 bucks


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 12, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I see, so in 9 weeks these "healthy men" on average increased their 1rm on bench by 17.6% this screams untrained to me. Untrained subjects are going to repond to almost anything, with or without supplements. People could have lied about there previous level of training. Shouldn't lifestyle outside of the study been taken into account as well? Who funded this study? The people who funded the study are the ones who decide if they publish the study, correct? So couldn't they have had many studies untill one comes back favorable? I have no reason to believe this study isn't anything more than supplement hype. Have you ever taken this product personally? If you haven't then why not? I mean if you believe these results, you'd have to be nuts not to take it right?


 
doesn't matter if they were resistance trained or not. there is a control group to compare results with.

what is important is the differences in the two groups.

one can not draw much from an abstract, but not for the reasons you listed.

you would really need the whole paper, so you could analyze the data your self.

you would need to look at how they tested the subjects, and the actual number instead of % of difference.

and also, how they came about those numbers in the first place.

I dont know whats in size on, but it isn't going to make that much of a difference than what the control group used.

something isn't right with the study, being that it's only an abstract, we can only speculate. but I would be it's sponsored by gaspari.
---------

Im currently using vpx's no shotgun/synthesize. this is another company with fancy studies, and label claims. I dont pay any attention to all that bull shit.
only reason I went with it was cause it had pepto pro protein in it as well as amino's. 

will it make any difference? im not noticing anything. but it's only the first week. I doubt it will. it isn't steroids.


----------



## nni (Aug 12, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I see, so in 9 weeks these "healthy men" on average increased their 1rm on bench by 17.6% this screams untrained to me. Untrained subjects are going to repond to almost anything, with or without supplements. People could have lied about there previous level of training. Shouldn't lifestyle outside of the study been taken into account as well? Who funded this study? The people who funded the study are the ones who decide if they publish the study, correct? So couldn't they have had many studies untill one comes back favorable? I have no reason to believe this study isn't anything more than supplement hype. Have you ever taken this product personally? If you haven't then why not? I mean if you believe these results, you'd have to be nuts not to take it right?



any study on a specific product, is paid for by the company. this is standard practice, what matters if it will be published in a peer reviewed paper. the fact that this was presented at the issn is a big deal. using a legit place of research is important because they would not risk their reputation on putting out a b.s. study, and as far as i know, once you pay for the study from a legit place, it is being published whether you like it or not. this was the first study on the new sizeon from gaspari, and from what i have heard there should be another.

either way, if a study presented at the issn isnt enough for you, then there isnt much else to say.



jbryand101b said:


> doesn't matter if they were resistance trained or not. there is a control group to compare results with.
> 
> what is important is the differences in the two groups.
> 
> ...



the full read is necessary to fully understand what was done. an abstract can only supple so much information.

not a fan of vpx, their labels are crap (only company i know of that lists creatine as protein).


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 12, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> *doesn't matter if they were resistance trained or not. there is a control group to compare results with.*
> what is important is the differences in the two groups.
> 
> one can not draw much from an abstract, but not for the reasons you listed.
> ...



That's complete bullshit. If you had some more trained people in one group than the other then the gains made from the less trained people would easily dwarf that of the more trained. So if you're going on random, not sure who is lying and who isn't you could easily get lucky.


----------



## nni (Aug 12, 2010)

being as you mentioned it in another thread, i havent taken the new sizeon MP, im currently taken the no carb version (adding my own carbs) and have taken the old sizeon and was always a fan.


----------



## bftme21 (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking at the ingredients, it looks like a pretty solid product to me.  But, yeah, obviously a good diet is what is best.  I have a good diet in place, especially when I get to college (meal plan .)  39g carbs during your workout would give you energy and these carbs aren't "crappy" carbs.  7g of whey is always good to have, full dose of creatine, 5g of leucine, L-taurine, etc.  Some of these ingredients can be bought separately and they'll cost more together than SizeOn MP from what I've gathered up.  Plus, on BB.com you can pricematch and get it for 33$ from another website.  I'm lifting 3-4 days a week so 33$ for a product that'll last 6-8 weeks sounds good to me.  But, I think I'll solidify my diet when I start college (I have creatine mono right now so I'll use the rest of it and make a final decision whether to buy it or not- it can't hurt to try it.)  Thanks for the advice guys, and you can probably find the full study on gasparinutrition.com


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 13, 2010)

bftme21 said:


> Looking at the ingredients, it looks like a pretty solid product to me.  But, yeah, obviously a good diet is what is best.  I have a good diet in place, especially when I get to college (meal plan .)  39g carbs during your workout would give you energy and these carbs aren't "crappy" carbs.  7g of whey is always good to have, full dose of creatine, 5g of leucine, L-taurine, etc.  Some of these ingredients can be bought separately and they'll cost more together than SizeOn MP from what I've gathered up.  Plus, on BB.com you can pricematch and get it for 33$ from another website.  I'm lifting 3-4 days a week so 33$ for a product that'll last 6-8 weeks sounds good to me.  But, I think I'll solidify my diet when I start college (I have creatine mono right now so I'll use the rest of it and make a final decision whether to buy it or not- it can't hurt to try it.)  Thanks for the advice guys, and you can probably find the full study on gasparinutrition.com



You should buy some and do a review on it


----------

